# Piebald buck....



## Rolls Tide (Feb 2, 2012)

I would like to see some updated pics from the man who had the pibald buck in Florida. Would love to see how big he has gotten.....


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

We had one lady year if that's the one your referring to.... Will post some pics pretty soon... We're a little late on that tract of land... But soon...


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

this is one from about a month ago


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

Most piebald deer dont live long enough to grow a good rack. Here is a cow horn I mounted this year. I still have a 13 inch 7 point i'm starting soon


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

Bone Yard said:


> Most piebald deer dont live long enough to grow a good rack. Here is a cow horn I mounted this year. I still have a 13 inch 7 point i'm starting soon


This picture doesn't do the mount justice. Mr Ron did an AWESOME job on this mount:thumbsup:He let us bring it to our Seasons Of Hope banquet:thumbup:


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Bone Yard said:


> Most piebald deer dont live long enough to grow a good rack. Here is a cow horn I mounted this year. I still have a 13 inch 7 point i'm starting soon


Dang Mr ron that's looks great and its only a picture.lol Amanda had the baby Monday ill stop bye and catch up soon.


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

jmunoz said:


> Dang Mr ron that's looks great and its only a picture.lol Amanda had the baby Monday ill stop bye and catch up soon.


 Concrats Justin!!!! can't wait to see that baby! Yes stop by, if you have a bow we might have to sneak off to McDavid AND dirt nap a couple of deer


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

If one of us does manage to kill this thing how much is a full body gunna set us back Ron?


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

J rod said:


> If one of us does manage to kill this thing how much is a full body gunna set us back Ron?


Price list is on my website: ronvanderpol.com


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

What is a piebald deer? Is that something here in FL? O*D*W


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> What is a piebald deer? Is that something here in FL? O*D*W


http://www.commercialappeal.com/news/2011/nov/27/piebald-deer-a-rare-find-in-area-woods/


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

So they are like the dee dee dees of white tail deer. Interesting.


----------



## seabass (May 7, 2009)

man that's a cool mount


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

J rod said:


> this is one from about a month ago


That's not a piebald... But it's a dern fine deer


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

sure it is, just hard to tell in the dark


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

here are some older pics


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

pics


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

i know my buck


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

OK - my bad. If that is him you also have a great example of horn growth since all three pics are spaced almost exactly thirty days apart. Hope this months growth is as impressive. Kill him and convince me 100% it's all the same buck. - good luck!!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Try'n Hard said:


> OK - my bad. If that is him you also have a great example of horn growth since all three pics are spaced almost exactly thirty days apart. Hope this months growth is as impressive. Kill him and convince me 100% it's all the same buck. - good luck!!


Motivation


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

believe me there are three of us on this lease and we're all gunna be after him. hope someone can put him on the ground. honestly last couple of weeks we haven't gotten a clear picture of him some pics but hot clear enough to really examine his rack. I don't think that right side brow tine will be much more than a nub but we wonderin if he'll put on a couple of nub G4's, we're also watchin this buck


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

by the way you can tell that pie bald by the curve in his back to


----------



## Rolls Tide (Feb 2, 2012)

*Stud for sure*

A stud for sure no doubt but I dont think its the pibald buck...No white on him.....


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

the wide buck is the pie bald, one of the guys has a camera with a much better flash and you can see the white. he hasn't shown up during the day since july though. man we've got 100's of pic of him, I've even got a pic of him lickin his balls.


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

ok well maybe not quite lickin his balls but that's the same buck we've watched him grow


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

pics


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I hate to tell you this but - He's not lickin his balls ... He's tellin you too!!! That my friend is an outright challenge! Are you kiddin me... He did it to you twice!!!!! I would quit my job and hunt him every day just to teach him a lesson. You need to nip this behavior in the bud before all the deer start moonin' every game cam they walk past. Man those piebalds are arrogant!!


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> I hate to tell you this but - He's not lickin his balls ... He's tellin you too!!! That my friend is an outright challenge! Are you kiddin me... He did it to you twice!!!!! I would quit my job and hunt him every day just to teach him a lesson. You need to nip this behavior in the bud before all the deer start moonin' every game cam they walk past. Man those piebalds are arrogant!!


LOL that's funny


----------



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

We have a doe with some white tufts of fur on her back. I don't usually pay a whole lot of attention to her other than the past two years she has had two babies with her. I'll check her back to see if it's arched. She is too productive to shoot anyway.


----------

